# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور سراسری96 در تاریخ15و16 تیرماه برگزار میشود

## lover sick

تاریخ‌های ثبت نام و برگزاری کنکور‌های سال 1396

----------


## zista

_پیش بینی ها میگه یه کنکور سخت مثه 94 قراره بشه!_

----------


## ata.beheshti

> _پیش بینی ها میگه یه کنکور سخت مثه 94 قراره بشه!_


نه بابا😂سلام برسون توكلي...

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ata1001


نه بابا������سلام برسون توكلي...



میگن یه در میون کنکور سخت اسون میشه_

----------


## محبوبه21

خدا نکنه ولی به نظرم شیمی وزبان اسون میشن بقیه سخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخت

----------


## Lullaby

*چ آسون چ سخت کسی که عرق بریزه زحمت بکش قبول میشه*

----------


## Aspirant

نظر من اینه اگه کنکور سخت باشه، رقابت توش کمتر میشه. اما اگه آسون باشه نزدن یک تست کلی شما رو عقب میندازه. اما خیلی خوب شد که این تاریخ هست. من پیش بینیم رو 9 تیر بود. الان یک هفته بیشتر وقت دارم. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hosen

اگه اسونه برا همه اسون میشه اگر هم سخته برا هم سخت.

نمون هش تو 94 حتی رتبه های بالا هم درصد پایین زده بودن ولی 95 درصد بهتر بود

----------


## REDAXE

برنامه ریزیم رو 9 تیر بود
این یک هفته رو برم شمال
از هفته دیگه شروع میکنم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## DR.MAM

*تجربه ثابت کرده که هرچی سخت تر باشه بهتره*

----------


## Mr.mTf

و همچنان معدل در ابهام

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf


و همچنان معدل در ابهام


به احتمال زیاد مثبته.._

----------


## Mr.mTf

> _
> 
> به احتمال زیاد مثبته.._


تاریخ ثبت نام خبر از چیز خاصی نمیده؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> برنامه ریزیم رو 9 تیر بود
> این یک هفته رو برم شمال
> از هفته دیگه شروع میکنم



برا مچ شدن  بهتر بچه هایی هست که ماه رمضون جای روز و شب رو عوض می کنن 
به نوعی امسال برا نیمه معتقد ها هیچ بهانه ای نیست   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lullaby

*یعنی میشه روزه گرفت؟؟؟*

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf




تاریخ ثبت نام خبر از چیز خاصی نمیده؟


بابا قانونش میگه خو..میگه تا وقتی سه سال(دوم سوم پیش)نهایی نشده باید مثبت بمونه...خو مثبت می مونه دیگه حالا حالاها!_

----------


## Mr.mTf

> _
> 
> بابا قانونش میگه خو..میگه تا وقتی سه سال(دوم سوم پیش)نهایی نشده باید مثبت بمونه...خو مثبت می مونه دیگه حالا حالاها!_


قانون  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): 
عزیز سال 94 بنا به کدوم قانون قطعی بود؟؟ 
اونایی که بر خلاف قانون عمل کردن الان در همون سمت قبلی نیستن؟؟
برخوردی باهاشون شد که رتبه n نفر رو اینور و اونور کردن ؟؟

----------


## Uncertain

*پارسالم کنکور بعد ماه رمضان بود
منکه روزه گرفتم همه شو مشکلیم پیش نیومد برام*

----------


## DR.MAM

*من نذر کردم اگه امسال مثبت بشه،خدایی و عمادی رو پیاده بفرستم کربلا...بلکه آدم شن!*

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf




قانون 
عزیز سال 94 بنا به کدوم قانون قطعی بود؟؟ 
اونایی که بر خلاف قانون عمل کردن الان در همون سمت قبلی نیستن؟؟
برخوردی باهاشون شد که رتبه n نفر رو اینور و اونور کردن ؟؟


سال 95 بنا به کدوم قانون مثبت شد؟؟_

----------


## siyahi

274 روز دیه

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli.1997


پارسالم کنکور بعد ماه رمضان بود
منکه روزه گرفتم همه شو مشکلیم پیش نیومد برام


اره شدن که میشه...._

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط siyahi


274 روز دیه


مثه باد روزا میگذره.._

----------


## Mr.mTf

> *یعنی میشه روزه گرفت؟؟؟*


حتما...تجربه میگه که تا یه جایی که گرسنه ای حتی میشه بهتر هم خوند
قرار نیست که همیشه باطری زیاد باشه...تا 15 درصد باطریت میتونی با بازده بخونی
به نوعی بعد سحری میخونی تا 15 درصد...بعد میری رو سیوینگ پاور (خواب) تا افطار....بعدم میخونی تا نزدیکای صحر...تا 10-12 ساعت راحت میشه خوند
5-6 ساعت بعد صحر...5-6 ساعت بعد افطار


برا کسیکه جهشی خونده سخت نی که  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> _
> 
> سال 95 بنا به کدوم قانون مثبت شد؟؟_


قانونی که می بایست
جواب اینا موند 
_عزیز سال 94 بنا به کدوم قانون قطعی بود؟؟ 
اونایی که بر خلاف قانون عمل کردن الان در همون سمت قبلی نیستن؟؟
برخوردی باهاشون شد که رتبه n نفر رو اینور و اونور کردن ؟؟_

----------


## zista

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf




قانونی که می بایست
جواب اینا موند 
عزیز سال 94 بنا به کدوم قانون قطعی بود؟؟ 
اونایی که بر خلاف قانون عمل کردن الان در همون سمت قبلی نیستن؟؟
برخوردی باهاشون شد که رتبه n نفر رو اینور و اونور کردن ؟؟


گلم حرفت کاملا صحیحه...
خو وقتی__از اون رتبه هایی که به خاطر معدل لطمه دیدن.__ ازشون شکایت نکنه ..معلومه هنوز سره پستشون باقی میمونن.._

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr.mTf




حتما...تجربه میگه که تا یه جایی که گرسنه ای حتی میشه بهتر هم خوند
قرار نیست که همیشه باطری زیاد باشه...تا 15 درصد باطریت میتونی با بازده بخونی
به نوعی بعد سحری میخونی تا 15 درصد...بعد میری رو سیوینگ پاور (خواب) تا افطار....بعدم میخونی تا نزدیکای صحر...تا 10-12 ساعت راحت میشه خوند
5-6 ساعت بعد صحر...5-6 ساعت بعد افطار


برا کسیکه جهشی خونده سخت نی که 



وقتی شد تجربه یعنی همه که نمیتونن با روزه گرفتن بخونن هرکس توانایی واستعداد وقدرت بدنی خاص خودشو داره بعضيا بگيرن نميتونن وطبیعیه*

----------


## ata.beheshti

اینا دم به تله نمیدن باز بیان قطعی کنن....چه شرایطی جز ترمیم معدل نسبت به اون سالا عوض شده؟؟....قطعی حرف و حدیث زیاد داره....یقینا مثبت خاهد شد ...انقد کشش ندین این هزار بار

----------


## Mostafa7

سال قبل روزه گرفتم و ضررش رو دیدم ، امسال به هیچ وجه روزه نمیگیرم ، شخصاً نمیتونم درس بخونم با گرسنگی .

----------


## D.A.A

فقط دعا کنین فقط دعا کنین سخت بدن . میدونین کنکور امسال به غیر از رتبه های زیر 200 بقیه رتبه ها شوکی به همه وارد کرد دلیلش فقط یه چیز بود فرق بین کسی که متوسط خونده بود با کسی که زیاد خونده بود معلوم نشد یه سوال هایی رو دادن که میشد تا 50 رو راحت زد واسه همین میانگین درصد 50 امسال رتبش شد 3000 یا 4000 ولی پارسال اینطو نبود

----------


## Petrichor

> فقط دعا کنین فقط دعا کنین سخت بدن . میدونین کنکور امسال به غیر از رتبه های زیر 200 بقیه رتبه ها شوکی به همه وارد کرد دلیلش فقط یه چیز بود فرق بین کسی که متوسط خونده بود با کسی که زیاد خونده بود معلوم نشد یه سوال هایی رو دادن که میشد تا 50 رو راحت زد واسه همین میانگین درصد 50 امسال رتبش شد 3000 یا 4000 ولی پارسال اینطو نبود


*راس میگه خدایی سخت بدن زیستو کسی بالای 90 نزنه . آزمونی که آسون باشه با سخت باشه تو ارزیابی زمین تا آسمون تفاوت داره .* :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad.sa

به امید خدا همه موفق باشن.در باره روزه هم من پارسال گرفتم ضرر کردم خیلی زیاد.از ساعت ۹شب تا ۶ صب میخوندم ولی بازده در حد صفر بود.دیگه ۱۰ روز اخر دیدم خیلی افت کردم نگرفتم.امسالم نمیگیرم

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> به امید خدا همه موفق باشن.در باره روزه هم من پارسال گرفتم ضرر کردم خیلی زیاد.از ساعت ۹شب تا ۶ صب میخوندم ولی بازده در حد صفر بود.دیگه ۱۰ روز اخر دیدم خیلی افت کردم نگرفتم.امسالم نمیگیرم


اتفاقا من سود کردم از روزه.هم از شب تا صبح میخوندم،همم از ظهر تا شب
ساعت مطالعم بخاطر روزه بالارفت و بازدهی خوبیم داشت مطالعم.
بستگی به شخص داره.
امسال هم قطعا خواهم گرفت چون میدونم خدا کمکم میکنه

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> به امید خدا همه موفق باشن.در باره روزه هم من پارسال گرفتم ضرر کردم خیلی زیاد.از ساعت ۹شب تا ۶ صب میخوندم ولی بازده در حد صفر بود.دیگه ۱۰ روز اخر دیدم خیلی افت کردم نگرفتم.امسالم نمیگیرم


اتفاقا من سود کردم از روزه.هم از شب تا صبح میخوندم،همم از ظهر تا شب
ساعت مطالعم بخاطر روزه بالارفت و بازدهی خوبیم داشت مطالعم.
بستگی به شخص داره.
امسال هم قطعا خواهم گرفت چون میدونم خدا کمکم میکنه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

شایدم فردا تاثیر سوابق رو اعلام کنن

----------


## Arshia VZ

اقا اول تجربی رو میگیرن بعد ریاضی یا بالعکس؟

----------


## medicine121

> *یعنی میشه روزه گرفت؟؟؟*



من که نمیتونم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## medicine121

این مدت از خودم راضی بودم امیدوارم بتونم تا روز کنکور همین جوری ادامه بدم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## KEVIN

سلام........به نظرتون تو تجربی کدوم درسا رو سخت میدند کدومشو آسون..........به نظر خودم زیستو امسال یه جوری سخت بدند که دیگه کسی از ریاضی هوس نکنه بیاد تجربی

----------


## arnika

> *من نذر کردم اگه امسال مثبت بشه،خدایی و عمادی رو پیاده بفرستم کربلا...بلکه آدم شن!*



ن بابا كربلا حيــفه... بفرست سووووووووريه ك قششششششششششنگ عادم شن..... :Y (497):  :Y (497):  :Y (497):

----------


## The JoKer

منم نذر کردم دوستام رو پیتزا بدم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Arshia VZ

> اقا اول تجربی رو میگیرن بعد ریاضی یا بالعکس؟



میشه جواب بدید؟

----------


## The JoKer

[QUOTE=aavvzz;986278]میشه جواب بدید؟

 صبح ریاضی و انسانی بعد از ظهر هنر روز بعد تجربی

----------

